# Does anyone use Digital Backdrops?



## swoop_ds (Jul 13, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone uses digital backdrops for their portrait work?

-Dave


----------



## Jeremy Smith (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm not sure why no one has ever responded to this.  Anywho, I've played around with digital backdrops a little, but I like using printed photography backdrops better.  Printed backdrops look just as realistic, but in the end the overall portrait looks more realistic (in my opinion) because you can do a more accurate lighting match.  If you use a green screen, you can only _imagine_ in your mind what a good lighting match would look like, but with with a printed backdrop, you can see the foreground subject and the background both right in front of you, and tweak them until they match up.  I just haven't seen enough digital backdrop shots that impress me.  I use Photo Pie backdrops for this type of shot in my studio.


----------

